# Advice please - 30' Rawson Sloop



## Lasivian (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, first the general details. I'm looking for a liveboard boat that will last me 20 years at least if not more which can safely be sailed around the world. (I have zero sailing experience, but I've been around boats quite a bit, I know I've got years of learning before I do a blue-water passage) I'm hoping I can use it as an easy way to sail to where I might find work, yeah, I know it's a risk but I figure it's less of one that moving on land.

I'm single but I'd like space for a friend perhaps so I've settled on 30', and I like the stability and reviews of the Rawson, if anyone has other suggestions I'm listening.

I like to repair and build things, but I'm not looking to do major repairs to my first boat. I have about 20k to put towards "the boat" in buying and outfitting at this point, wish I had more but if I think that way I'll probably never make the plunge, heh.

This one happens to be right up the road from me:

1964 Rawson Sloop Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

I'm curious if anyone sees any red flags there (IE. what looks bad or missing), or can point me to a good boat-buyers-checklist.

Thanks


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Interesting set of photos.. some new gear, some obviously not so new.

New rig, that's a plus.. newish engine too, another plus. the cabin heater is a throw-away but with a diesel stove like that you'll rarely need the heater anyway.

These are fairly solid, kinda roomy, but slooow boats but for a one or two person liveaboard you might do worse. This one does not appear to have the bowsprit extension modification, a common one that alleviated some of this designs rather nasty weather helm tendencies - a shame, since the re-rig would have been the time to address that.

The rest of it looks kind of rough so I'm guessing there'll be some considerable TLC, but it's hard to tell from the not-so-great pics. The presence of the cover is at least an indication that someone wanted to look after it, I suppose. .. and a little haggling and you've got it for the price of the engine alone, almost.

From a pure west coast liveaboard perspective I'd be looking at a Catalina 30 before a Rawson, more comfort, perhaps a tad less headroom but would have to compare to be sure. And it's a better coastal cruiser for the time between now and your adventures.

Anyhow, good luck in your quest, and welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't know anything about Rawson, but a Catalina 30 is NOT a blue water boat.

I'm sure others will chip in here, but I'm betting you're not going to find a boat that can safely sail around the world for $20k.


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

That Rawson weighs 12000 pounds..pretty good for a 30-footer...slower yes...short waterline...but 9-foot wide is good...and comfort rating above 40 is super rare...If the engine and sails are good..go get her...a good survey is always a good idea if you don't know what to look for ..but you may have a great boat to learn on and eventually maybe take a long way ...it's more about the sailor but I'd bet this is enough boat to take you there if you got the stomach...Personally though..if you have zero experience...I'd find something decent around 22-25 foot range for a couple grand and sail the crap out of it.. read..read...read..and see where you are in a couple years from now...On the other hand..we never know how much time we got on this planet..or when the time is up...


----------



## souljour2000 (Jul 8, 2008)

A good survey is a good idea if you don't know what can happen to old boats/boat systems over time...I'm still learning and the list of things that will go wrong is long and they arent very readily apparent to the eye...


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Agree with Sydney that a Cat 30 would make a great live aboard boat. I used to have one. But it was never built to be a blue water boat.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

On a boat of that vintage, condition and the quality of the new gear (engine, thru-hulls, etc.) installations will be far more important than Rawson's reputation, IMO.

A few observations: The engine and new thru-hulls are nice (and expensive!) uprgrades, if done properly. What about the condition of the sails? If they need to be replaced, it will cost a pretty penny. Is that water damage shown in the bottom of the picture with the heater?

If you're serious about this particular Rawson, it might be worth your time to make a trip up to Nanaimo, BC to check out a similarly priced R30 that appears to be in better condition, but without the engine upgrade. I think comparison shopping is the best way to determine true market value.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I've seen a PHRF rating for the Rawson 30 that was near 300 - compare that to a Cal 20 with a rating of 264 - that Rawson is a SLOOOW boat. If you're going offshore in one you better have big water tanks.


----------



## wallabycreek (Aug 5, 2004)

I have lived aboard for 30 years. I have sailed twice around the world. I would jump on that boat and sail her anywhere. She is exactly what you are looking for. Do not hesitate do not think just go!
After you are committed you will soon learn. Read everything. Start with the "Around The World Sailing Guide" from Amazon.com.
Buy second hand sails. Do not worry just go before thr losers get into your head.


----------



## sea_hunter (Jul 26, 2000)

This boat is one of the toughest Garden designs. I loved mine and it wasn't slow in a 30 knot blow. Go for it; you won't be disappointed in a Rawson.


----------



## Lukewarm (Jul 16, 2012)

As somebody with still a lot to learn, it is very interesting to read the tradeoffs between offshore capable but older, less spacious, and slower vs newer, more comfortable, but lighter boats.

Since the link is still there, can I assume something turned you off against the boat? If so, do you mind sharing?


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

SloopJonB said:


> I've seen a PHRF rating for the Rawson 30 that was near 300 - compare that to a Cal 20 with a rating of 264 - that Rawson is a SLOOOW boat. If you're going offshore in one you better have big water tanks.


And people call a Westsail 32 (phrf ~ 218) slow??


----------



## Woodvet (May 5, 2012)

I am buying one of these, first because of the price. Second because it has a full keel. When I step aboard I want a boat that does not lean toward me. This one pasts the test. The rig is a bit light compared to other boats but the one I am looking at has a good strong engine and a 3/8 chain road. She will duck and dive and maybe slid off the face but this boat meets my needs for SF bay, some delta and if need be a fair boat for the open. It's about good storage fair sailing and a comfort. I'm not thinking like the wanderlust I was. No major transits or big crossing for me. No tons of bright work for vanity's sake or courses where you squeeze around the marker. I see this boat as a plan old family station wagon. For now with my son home and my wife spending time aboard, it's enough.


----------



## robbennie (Oct 19, 2015)

Own one myself. Weather helm is a potential issue but ease the main a bit and it is fine and will sail itself. They are not fast but have a couple of advantages over lighter boats. They will carry their way through a slop nicely where a lighter boat might stall out, getting the wind shaken out of their sails (a problem where I sail with all the large power boats with gigantic washes and no manners). Mine will consistently do 5 or 6 knots once the wind gets up into the high teens and low twenties and it will really take heavy weather well. I've had mine out in 50 knots of wind in Knight Inlet and tacked all the way down from the head of inlet to Minstrel Island with a small jib and double reefed main, docking under sail because I had a bum engine. For a long straight keeled boat she turns relatively quickly if you plan your moves. My son lived on her for 5 years (he is 6 foot 4 inches) while at university and was comfortable. We made a full cover for the cockpit area to create a mudroom type entrance to reduce the wet getting below. This worked well for a liveaboard. My only critique as far as going offshore is the size of the cockpit. It is big and will fill with a lot of water if you get pooped. But a lot of them have made circumnavigations. They were a well made, solid boat.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

robbennie,
You do realize the original poster who started this thread hasn't posted in 3-1/2 years. I'm guessing he never bought a boat.


----------



## normofthenorth (Nov 17, 2006)

Ya, but you never know how many of us lurkers will be educated and amused by your responses, even if the OP is gone!


----------



## propseeker17 (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a Gem, Rawson 30 Sloop, that I'm considering selling. Great Sailboat, ready to go, Has Volvo Penta Diesel that is amazingly strong. Great Sails/Jibs and Recent Upholstery. You won't be disappointed, located in Chula Vista, San Diego. :ship-captain::2 boat: Ernie


----------



## Lqed (Feb 12, 2018)

normofthenorth said:


> Ya, but you never know how many of us lurkers will be educated and amused by your responses, even if the OP is gone!


I just wanted to say thank you for keeping this thread open, I'm saving and planning to buy a Rawson 30' sloop to sail from U.S. to Indonesia, make some stops on the way. My fiance's dream is to have a floating library. Anyways, thanks for the comments, I think a Rawson 30' Sloop will be good for the open water and me and my future wife??


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

There may be one floating near Da-Nang right about now that may or may not have a leak. Could probably be had for free!


----------



## Lqed (Feb 12, 2018)

rbrasi said:


> There may be one floating near Da-Nang right about now that may or may not have a leak. Could probably be had for free!


That's great information! Vietnam is a short jump from here, I think I can apply for a visa online. I'd have to take the run up there on my weekend off, can you narrow down the location a bit? IIs it in Da Nang Bay or between Da Nang and Hoa An? I'd love to see the boat, I live in Port Dickson so if I could get it in for repairs I could coastal sail it to where I am in Malaysia and finish the work here.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

SlowButSteady said:


> And people call a Westsail 32 (phrf ~ 218) slow??


Rightfully so. It may not be the slowest boat afloat but it is a slow boat. That's a similar PHRF to a San Juan 24.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh, man- that was a joke in reference to the guy who drifted his Rawson to Da-Nang then flagged down a fishing vessel to take him ashore because his boat was 'leaking'. Sorry. Look up Rimas Malycious.


----------



## Lqed (Feb 12, 2018)

rbrasi said:


> Oh, man- that was a joke in reference to the guy who drifted his Rawson to Da-Nang then flagged down a fishing vessel to take him ashore because his boat was 'leaking'. Sorry. Look up Rimas Malycious.


Hilarious ? Ya, I'm a definite newbie here, did some sailing at Cal Sailing Club in Berkeley, CA but after I moved never had the chance. It's true what my friend once told me, once you see an opportunity jump on, push off, and never look back. Otherwise you'll probably never do it. So hopefully I'll be pushing off in the next two years and I'm never gonna look back.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people come on these forums and say they are complete newbies, know nothing of sailing and at most a little about boats in general, but want the members to suggest boats for them, especially those who plan to live aboard and sail 'round the world.
It's like putting the cart before the horse. Many, if not most of us, who did have some pretty extensive sailing experience, still bought the wrong boat the first time around. I know I did. I bought a 49 foot TransPac racer w/22 bags of sails and a monster stick for a cruiser that my wife and I wanted to sail together. Dumb! 
How anyone can expect to buy a boat, spend all that hard earned money, before they've ever even set foot on a sailboat, or at least sailed one, baffles me. 
It wouldn't occur to me to buy the first car I look at or drove, especially if I didn't even know how to drive, and I'm not going to live in it. How many homes or apartments did you look at before you found the one? Did you ask total strangers to pick your home for you?
I've had many owners in my career and though most were extremely wealthy and obviously had the brains to get there, they seemed to take a "stupid pill" just as they stepped aboard their boat.
Is that it? As soon as most humans decide to get involved in boats, do they take a "stupid pill"? Does all rational thought just go flying out the window?
It's not like those of us on these forums who are more experienced aren't here to help, but it sure would be nice to have someone post, "I've completed ASA XXX, XXX, XXX and XXX. Over the last few years I've sailed on over 30 different boats and I'd like your opinion on these 6, one of which I'd like to live aboard and cruise 'round the world." OK, this OP might not know all that much about construction quality, or engines, or what flaws to look at in a particular boat series, but at least this OP has done his part, learned to sail and actually has taken the time to sail a bunch of boats.
What a pleasure it would be to try to help *that* poster get into the right boat.
OK, rant over.


----------



## CaptnBry (Aug 9, 2014)

I've lived aboard my Rawson 30 for 22 years and sail single-handed through out Mexico and even a hurricane. Its been tough and simple and cheap and solid and sails at 7kts in 18 of apparent; yes mine is the only Rawson with a Skeg Hung Rudder to my knowledge so no weather helm which is draggin rudder which is SLOW. Buy it love it, you'll never leave her! Her full specs are on Sailnet


----------

